# Offshore waiting room - who is waiting more than a year?



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

*Offshore Visa Waiting Room - who is waiting more than a year?*

I thought it would be nice to have a list of members who wait for their partner visa (spouse, pmv, de facto) for more than a year. List is simple: username, where it was lodged and the date of lodgement. I posted informations about members I know about. If there is somebody ( and I am sure there is, unfortunately) who lodged offshore application for some kind of partner visa before more than a year and still waits for his/her decision feel free to give us your info to update this list.

*

26 months:
kangaro - (Berlin) 06.01.2012

21 months:
kikstaa - (Vienna) 06.2012.

13 months:
akinawamomo - (Cairo) 30.01.2013

*​


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Great idea, sunnysmile.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Only spouse visas? Can we include pmv and mrt waiting also?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Of course, chicken999.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks sunnysmile , I think it is good to know who is around waiting for so long. Hope the recent grants for long timers , Someuser and Gerrywins , is a good omen for the rest of us.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks sunny smile. In that case add me


Applicant: Ghanian male sponsor oz female ie me

Applied in Kenya 9.11.12 so only 8 months but if u count from first visa application which was refused


Applied in Malaysia 1.4.11
Refused 15.4.12
Applied mrt - 15.5.12 - so waiting 15 months so far on that

Total all up from date of first application 28 months

Do it win longest wait lol?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

My first intention was to make transparent list of people who wait more than a year in one piece. I am confused about what to put as your date of lodgement because you received decision for the first one and there is a gap between the first and the second application. MRT is another story. As I said, I am confused and if someone have an idea about this I would like to hear it.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Well maybe I'm only an honorary member of this thread then lol but I love too see the long term waiters get there visas so will follow it closely as I feel such joy when I see someone who was waited so long, like me, finally have their dream fine true. It gives me hope! I was so excited for gerrywins and someuser when hey finally got their visas.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I followed their (gerrywins and someuser's) progress almost from the beginning and I was ecstatic when they received their grants. I am sad that a thread like this is even possible to exist - in modern era and 21st century technology nobody should wait 2 years for their visa.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, I followed their (gerrywins and someuser's) progress almost from the beginning and I was ecstatic when they received their grants. I am sad that a thread like this is even possible to exist - in modern era and 21st century technology nobody should wait 2 years for their visa.


You are right sunnysmile, nobody should wait 2 years for their visa and I could not imagine that when we applied, two years ago, we would still be waiting with no guarantees and no idea on how much longer we have to wait for an answer.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, this thread just breaks my heart. It is SO HARD to be away from someone you love for so long.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated list. Unfortunately, nadam reached 14 months of waiting.


----------



## belden (Apr 10, 2013)

Well Sunny,I thought I would join your club though my 820/801 was lodged onshore.I am on my 16 month of waiting starting the 17th month next week.I keep on checking my email daily,for any outcome...still waiting


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, Belden. I am very sad to see anyone in the situation of waiting such a long time for their visa grant. I know that we both (offshore and onshore) suffer the same my first intention was to make a list of people who lodged their visa application offshore.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think we offshore suffer more generally as we are not with our partners and those onshore, the likelihood of refusal is less than those of us lodging offshore, as onshore lodgements generally have access to more proof as their partners are with them


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Agreed. Also, offshore applications are supposed to take significantly less time than onshore applications... so waiting 15 months for an onshore application is standard, while it's wayyyyy above what the wait is supposed to be for certain offshore countries.


----------



## nadam (Jan 8, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Updated list. Unfortunately, nadam reached 14 months of waiting.


Cheers for that. I actually didn't realise until I saw your post.

The wait time has now literally blown out to twice the timeframe we were quoted of 7-9 months.

I remember when it was the day it reached seven months, racing home to refresh the inbox 40,000-odd times, expecting it to come through at any minute. Foolish bastard I was, it turns out!

Our time will be soon though 'ako Bog da'!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

nadam said:


> Cheers for that. I actually didn't realise until I saw your post.
> 
> The wait time has now literally blown out to twice the timeframe we were quoted of 7-9 months.
> 
> ...


I still refresh my inbox thousands of times daily expecting it to come just as I did it the first days.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I edited one name from a list: just received info from Mica who got her visa in July.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated list. Unfortunately, isaac reached 17 months of waiting.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

It would be nice to have some good news and shorten this sad list. We need to keep our hopes alive.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. I reached 14 months of waiting.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Take me off the list visa us granted!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Fantastic news chicken999. All your hard work and determination paid off at the end . All the best!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

chicken999 said:


> Take me off the list visa us granted!


Yay, congratulations. You worked hard for it.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

I am not sure whether this good sing ,we have been ask to provide police clearance the second time , must be some thing cooking for us finger cross,below i quote the email i got from AHC yesterday 

"I am writing in relation to your Partner visa. we have received the results of the mandatory checks but after assessing your case, there are some issues that we will need to consider. If we can action these now, it may facilitate finalisation of your application as soon as possible.
Thank you for previously provided an Ethiopian penal certificate but unfortunately I won’t be able to accept your clearance as valid after 23/08/2013. Penal certificates are normally only valid for 12 months . Could I please ask if you could consider obtaining a new certificate? It is a legal requirement that you have valid penal certificate at the time you enter Australia.
I would be grateful for your advice on how you would like to proceed. It would help if you could advise when would be proposed travel date ?"


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a great email Isaac! It looks like they're ready to proceed with granting it and just need your Ethiopian police check again! I've never seen them ASK someone when they want their initial entry date to be before, lol. Nice!  How long does it take to get your police checks from Ethiopia?


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Wow, that looks like a great email Isaac! It looks like they're ready to proceed with granting it and just need your Ethiopian police check again! I've never seen them ASK someone when they want their initial entry date to be before, lol. Nice!  How long does it take to get your police checks from Ethiopia?


Hi CollegeGirl
last years took about 2 days, i am not sure how long take to get police checks now days any ways we will find out on Monday.The weekend seems to be the longest break in the whole world


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

isaac said:


> I am not sure whether this good sing ,we have been ask to provide police clearance the second time , must be some thing cooking for us finger cross,below i quote the email i got from AHC yesterday
> 
> "I am writing in relation to your Partner visa. we have received the results of the mandatory checks but after assessing your case, there are some issues that we will need to consider. If we can action these now, it may facilitate finalisation of your application as soon as possible.
> Thank you for previously provided an Ethiopian penal certificate but unfortunately I won't be able to accept your clearance as valid after 23/08/2013. Penal certificates are normally only valid for 12 months . Could I please ask if you could consider obtaining a new certificate? It is a legal requirement that you have valid penal certificate at the time you enter Australia.
> I would be grateful for your advice on how you would like to proceed. It would help if you could advise when would be proposed travel date ?"


Mate, it looks like your grant is around the corner.  You are soon off the list.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Aussiegal123 reached 25 months ( or 2 years and 1 month) of waiting.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Good lord. I think that's the longest I've EVER heard.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

Today my wife lodge her police clearance at VFS.
I really hope they grant my wife visa the coming month. it has been 17 months yesterday and no sign or news of a grant.. I honestly hope they don't drag this till October. I know how all members with 12+ months files must be feeling right now.. Such uncertainty.. If not for this forum, I would have pulled my hair out..


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Good luck isaac, hope you get your grant soon. I really wish this waiting room to empty soon. We will hit 2 years of waiting on Monday . I truly have no idea what on earth are they doing and why they can't check someone out in 2 years. It is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> List updated. Aussiegal123 reached 25 months ( or 2 years and 1 month) of waiting.


Yeap 25 months!  We are crossing our fingers we get an answer soon, am very disheartened with this whole visa processing system, have a family occassion we both must get to in November this year, so have stressed to our case officer that we really really need to be in Australia end of October, not sure if it is going to push the application along or not but seriously 2 years of waiting is very stressful.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

krissaid said:


> Good luck isaac, hope you get your grant soon. I really wish this waiting room to empty soon. We will hit 2 years of waiting on Monday . I truly have no idea what on earth are they doing and why they can't check someone out in 2 years. It is beyond my comprehension.


I agree, krissaid. Beyond common sense and inhuman.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Krissaid reached *24 months* (or 2 years) of waiting.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks sunnysmile , at least someone keeps track of our plight. It seems that DIAC and their associates have forgotten about us in "the waiting room". How to keep hope alive?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

That was my intention - to keep track and to show that there is people who wait ridiculous amount of time to receive decision about their visa. How to keep hope alive? I don't know. I lost it and feel unwanted and not welcomed in Australia.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I am sorry you feel like this sunnysmile, I know it leaves you with a bad taste. If it is any consolation, I am an Australian citizen and I feel unimportant and emotionally abused by my fellow citizens. But I think it is just mindless bureaucracy, people following " process and regulations". Everything looks so nice and democratic on the surface, you can complain to different bodies, but at the end no one cares. I am disillusioned . I hope they don't turn around after this much waiting and refuse our PMV application. I would be completely devastated.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree and to add on that I have a feeling that for them all the applicants are the same but some are "samer" and some are less same. Those who are "samer" they are processed faster and those who are less same they are processed very, very slow.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I can see that your case is as uncomplicated as it can be. You must have been a kid during the Balkan war, so it is truly difficult to understand what is their problem. You will get your visa, it is just matter of time. Our case is a bit more complicated , but my fiancée ' s health checks and our relationship assessment was all good. His interview was in June 2012, and since then we are waiting for the security check. But the big complicating factor is that he is Palestinian , not that he can do much about that! He has been living in Europe for over two decades and has not been involved ever in anything that might be suspicious. We know each other since 1989. We have a long story, and political upheavals both in my and his country of origin have interfered with our life back then, and we ended up on opposite sides of the globe. This time we have been together almost 4 years. Originally I am from your part of the world.


----------



## Kah86k (Aug 4, 2013)

This is very scary to me. My husband was deported to Australia after 47 years of living in the USA. He has now been there for 2 weeks. He has a large family there and is working and doing well. We have been together for 10 years and will have been married for 8years in November 2013. I havent even started the process of getting a visa but I'm discouraged. I am considering going for Christmas on a tourist visa just to see him (we have been apart since Nov 2012 when he entered detention). These waiting times are discouraging. For clarification, if I went on a tourist visa I would come back to USA after 3 weeks, I wouldn't try to stay, I just want to see him.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kah86K, if you're not dealing with a high-risk country, waiting times are unlikely to be anything close to this long.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That said, I do think it's unconscionable that there are wait times this long at all.  (Though I'm not sure how much control Immi has over it... I really think the majority of the blame falls with the countries who take so freaking long to get these security checks back to Immi). But whether you agree with that or not, look at it this way - if you were really "unwanted" by Australia you'd just be denied like so many others before you. Even if it takes two years, if you're approved eventually, you're still better off than so many others denied because of health reasons or because Immi doesn't think they're a genuine couple.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Removed private info.


----------



## Kah86k (Aug 4, 2013)

No, I'm not from a high risk country, but I have some medical issues that make me concerned. And I think all the stress from my husbands deportation is wearing me down. He was detained for 10 months prior to leaving and now he's gone. It has been awful.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Kah86k... I'm so sorry.  That's absolutely awful. I know what you mean re: medical issues... I have some too that have me concerned I won't be approved, either. But in most cases you don't need to worry - if you'd like to send me a PM I might be able to clear up some of your worry - or if I can't, I can point you to a registered migration agent who specializes in medical cases and is just absolutely amazing. Even with medical issues, though, you shouldn't be looking at more than a few extra months of waiting in most instances. So don't lose hope!


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

Some good news finally!!! got a mail from my SCo today morning about the visa grant

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Can't believe it still!!

Wish All of you all the best..you will soon get your visas too!!!

Cheers,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Congrats, Isaac! FINALLY!


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

"Dear Mrs XXXXXX,

Please find attached notification of the grant of your Partner visa for Australia. I have also attached a Form 994i which outlines services in Australia for your information.

The Australian Government conducts electronic checks on airline passengers to Australia and, as a result, there is no need for you to have a visa label printed in your passport. Should you wish to obtain a visa label you would need to complete a Form 1405 and pay the appropriate Visa Evidence Charge which can be facilitated at your local VFS office" 
THIS THE EMAIL WE BEEN WAITING FOR LONG TIME , THANK U FOR EVERY ONE SUPPORT


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Congrats, Isaac! FINALLY!


thank u CollegeGirl , i am speechless but thank u


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't even imagine how ecstatic you must be!!!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yesssss. I am very, very happy for you Isaac. Now, let's remove you from the list.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And the list gets shorter and shorter... hoping it is completely empty soon!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

From your lips to God's ears, dear CollegeGirl.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Fantastic news Isaac , so happy for you. All the best !


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey all,

Today i received my grant letter 
My tickets are booked for Saturday

Just wanna to knw that do i need any further
document. Since the Australian visa is label free,
Photocopy of grant letter is sufficient or sumthing more
is required.

Please revert.

Secondly thank you all for ur support nd
d faith in providing me when i was actually
frustrated nd was waiting for my grant.

Thankyou all nd my all best wishes with u all

Cheers


----------



## nadam (Jan 8, 2013)

isaac said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Today i received my grant letter
> My tickets are booked for Saturday
> ...


Because of Australia's label free visa system, your passport is all you need. (Though, as I'm sure is the case with most people, carrying a copy of the grant letter in your bag might make you feel a little more comfortable.)

Congratulations and enjoy your life in Australia ... and have a safe flight


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats Isaac fantastic news. I laughed u bought ur ticket so quick too lol took us a week and we delayed entry for over 3 weeks kobo will be here sat week when will u arrive?


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats Isaac! Guess u're so ecstatic. I'm truly happy for you. Hope we all get our visa grants soon. I have a good feeling we wil all remember this period and laugh about it when we're all settled in Oz. Safe flight.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Kangaro reached 20 months of waiting.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I am! Sunnysmile and I did received email today from my Co that for moment she doesn't need updated police check and medical as expired, I'm so frustrate and nerves!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hang in there, kangaro. Take a look at isaac's case - they asked him for his police check a week before his grant. Maybe that would happen to you too.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Nadam reached 15 months.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Added member zgzg: applied 18.07.2012. (Vienna office).


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Our new member zgzg reached 14 months of waiting.


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes. All of this is very frustrating. Hope to get something, anything soon..


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. I reached 15 months of waiting.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

After 2 years of waiting I have written to immigration global feedback unit and asked them for explanation, as to why we are still waiting. After few days, I got a request from the CO to provide tons of "further information" essentially to redo form80. Specific questions about what my fiancée was doing back in 1987, etc, including all passports he was ever issued with numbers etc , to redo medicals, to provide new "notice of intended marriage" as the original has expired and so on. I can not even say how annoyed I am, after being told many times that they do not need any further information, even when I went in person to the embassy in March. We have provided most of this info a few times in the past 2 years, apart from all the passports he was ever issued with, no idea where to get this info from . Of course we will try to comply with their requests, but memory for things over 25 years ago, is patchy, especially when they want info including months. This is pure torment.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I am speechless.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sometimes when people have been waiting for over a year, they ask for a redo of some of the forms, etc. right before they grant just to dot all their i's and cross all their t's. I am hoping, Hoping, HOPING for you that that is what is happening. Though the specific questions re: 1987, etc are definitely unusual and make me wonder.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Aussiegal123 reached 26 months of waiting for her visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found out that we have one more member who waits over 15 months, daddymac, so I added him to this list. Despite expectations this list is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Member daddymac reached 16 months of waiting.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope that all of you will get your visas soon.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, moonlight. There are only a few people apart from us long waiting applicants who visit this thread and help us to go on with their kind words. I really appreciate that.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

I read every new post, sunnysmile, with a heaviness in my heart for all of you who have been made to wait so long. It will happen for you - it's appalling that they have been allowed to delay for so long, and in your very straightforward case especially - but it will happen for you. This is something I believe very strongly.

I'm sure there are many more members who read this thread and remember your plight.

krissaid I am so sorry to hear how difficult they are making this for you and your partner - my husband is also Palestinian (but born in Jordan) so we know how often these poor people draw the short straw through no fault of their own. But it will happen for you, too.

I am here for everyone on this list. This certainly should not be happening in the 21st century.
xx


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you adventuress for your kind words, I really appreciate it. Now I can experience myself how, as you say, palestinians are treated. It is very sad, and it just strengthens my love for him, as he is not complaining.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm here, too, sunnysmile - always reading, even when I don't say anything. Every time an update is made to this list I feel so sad for everyone on it.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I know, dear CollegeGirl, and thank you for every nice word you told us. You help is priceless whether it is complex migration stuff or simply pure friendly understanding.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Awww, thanks!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. krissaid reached 25 months of waiting.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone from Pakistan still waiting over a year? 

Do they say what the wait is? I remember in 2009 when my ex-partner's visa was processing, I emailed my case worker DAILY (no joke) and I said I am working just across the road (Offshore high-risk application) do you need any thing else, documents etc. Back then it was done in 6 months 3 weeks I think. AND it wasn't a straight forward application, he had a criminal record, a cancelled student visa plus more. 
I read someone has been waiting 26 months!!!!!!! What nonsense is that! I am appalled. I'd be protesting at the consulate/embassy/visa office!

Good luck guys.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

In still here too feeling ur pain this is so horrible but surely the end of the waiting is coming soon


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Amandy said:


> Anyone from Pakistan still waiting over a year?
> 
> Do they say what the wait is? I remember in 2009 when my ex-partner's visa was processing, I emailed my case worker DAILY (no joke) and I said I am working just across the road (Offshore high-risk application) do you need any thing else, documents etc. Back then it was done in 6 months 3 weeks I think. AND it wasn't a straight forward application, he had a criminal record, a cancelled student visa plus more.
> I read someone has been waiting 26 months!!!!!!! What nonsense is that! I am appalled. I'd be protesting at the consulate/embassy/visa office!
> ...


Amandy, thank you for your support. I am sure all the applicants on this list are doing whatever they can to speed up the process. In my case:

I sent complaint directly to DIAC using feedback form and they answered that is quite normal to wait that much time and that they can not do anything to speed up security check.
I complained to AIGIS who controls ASIO and they said it is quite normal to wait that much time and that only DIAC can speed up the process.
I asked my CO does he think it is normal to leave someone waiting that much time without any info about the process and he said that it is quite normal?! He said that what AIGIS say about DIAC speeding up the process is just copy and pasting and there is no real possibility of that.
I sent them a few emails this year asking about that subject - always the same vague answers with a lot of words that say absolutely nothing. When I call they are not very polite and helping. You have a feeling that you annoy them and there is no applicant that wants annoyed CO.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear Sunnysmile, I know what you are going through. Going in circles between all these agencies, and they just washing their hands. I am hoping that after supplying all this extra info they requested we will get some response . Nothing new really about the info we have to resupply, but we are down now to providing VCE equivalent docs to prove when he finished school, so they don't ask again about what my fiancée was doing in 87-88. He was at school for gods sake! They want updated travel history, when I supplied all evidence after every time we travelled to a European or Asian country to meet. But anyway, we are sending them copies of tax papers , VCE papers, job contracts etc. all this for a PMV. Interesting. There is nothing much more to know about us!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unbelievable, Kris. It's crazy how much you're having to provide.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Collegegirl for you compassion. We just finished all the paperwork and explanatory letters, medicals, new notice of intended marriage and copies of all relevant supporting evidence. I am wondering how long they will pull their legs to give us an answer. It has been 25 months! We are pretty determined and strong, they will not wear us down, even if they are trying hard to do so. At the end even Palestinians are people and they might fall in love with Australian citizens, hope we will be accepted at the end.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Kangaro reached 21 months of waiting.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. Nadam reached 16 months of waiting.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG, am not sure what to write but after 2 years and 2 months (26 months) of waiting and finally my husband has got his visa granted, received a phone call today saying that his visa has been granted, however we will not receive the grant letter until early next week (Sun to Thur is the working week in Dubai). I am just over the moon because my brother is getting married next month and we will both be able to attend.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aussiegal!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is SUCH AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!! I got goosebumps!!!! Holy cow. How incredibly amazing. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how excited you must be!!!!!!


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aussiegal!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is SUCH AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!! I got goosebumps!!!! Holy cow. How incredibly amazing. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how excited you must be!!!!!!


Thanks CollegeGirl, when the guy told me I just burst into tears. As I was at work everyone though that I had received bad news, I said no its happy tears. Such a relief as I was thinking that I would have to go to my brothers wedding in Melbourne without my husband (as we are both living in Dubai together). I am the Australian Citizen, his nationality is Pakistani.

I hope everyone who is waiting a long time does finally get good news.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations, aussiegal123. I hope and pray to God that no one ever goes through what you and your husband have.

Andddd......EDIT.........aussiegal123 off the list!!!!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Fantastic news Aussiegal123! I am very happy for you! After such a long time finally you got it. Must be intoxicating feeling!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Great news Aussiegal!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

kris - I just hope you're next!!!!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Collegegirl for thinking of me. I got my hopes up now that Aussiegirl123 got their visa. I am hoping that yours is around the corner too. I know how difficult is to be apart from the person you love, I had close to 4 years of long distance relationship with meeting all around the world!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Soooo happy aussiegirl what an epic wait but so with it ! Congrats


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Big congrats to aussiegal123. U deserve the visa grant after all this time waiting! Have fun at your brother's wedding with ur husband solidly behind u. Stay blessed!


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

aussiegal123 said:


> You are right sunnysmile, nobody should wait 2 years for their visa and I could not imagine that when we applied, two years ago, we would still be waiting with no guarantees and no idea on how much longer we have to wait for an answer.


I hope my wife she doesn't have to wait for that long....Two years it just to long I reckon....All the best to you aussiegal123....


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

aussiegal123 said:


> OMG, am not sure what to write but after 2 years and 2 months (26 months) of waiting and finally my husband has got his visa granted, received a phone call today saying that his visa has been granted, however we will not receive the grant letter until early next week (Sun to Thur is the working week in Dubai). I am just over the moon because my brother is getting married next month and we will both be able to attend.


Congratulation aussiegal123 and good luck to both of you.....


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Krissaid, Sunnysmile, Chicken999, Maureen and everyone one else for your wishes. Am crossing my fingers that Krissaid gets a response soon as well and all those who have been waiting far too long for approvals.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 1, 2013)

aussiegal123 congratulation! I wish you all the best!


----------



## BBK (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been waiting 4.5 years & just been notified I should receive a case officer in 12 months time. I am in.priority group 5 appiled for PR in 2009 my occupation that was on the list at the time was later removed. Keep smiling


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey BBK - this thread is for partner visa applicants. Doesn't sound like that's what you applied for.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated. zgzg reached 15 months of waiting for his visa.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

List updated. I reached 16 months.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hang in there Sunnysmile, it will come at the end. Are you together with your partner? Sorry I can't remember if you are. If you are, at least you don't have the heartache of being apart. I've last seen my fiancée 6 months ago, and due to our work and my commitment to my children , we are not able to coordinate another holiday together for another perhaps 6 months . Close to 4 years of this, trying to meet in different countries and juggle commitments, it is awful . I would have long ago moved to Europe, but I can't leave my children behind . At least if I could understand why we have to endure this! The only thing I can think of is that my fiancée is stateless Palestinian . Does it say anywhere that you have to have citizenship of a country to get PMV?


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Krissaid,
I understand what you are going through, I have children too that I cant leave and would never dream to do it. If I didn't have commitments in Australia I would have moved to Europe too. Its been over a year since my fiancé and I have been together. I know I have been waiting only 6 months but our relationship has been like this for just over 3 years. It is so hard been apart.
I wish for your visa to be granted soon <3


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

BBK said:


> I've been waiting 4.5 years & just been notified I should receive a case officer in 12 months time. I am in.priority group 5 appiled for PR in 2009 my occupation that was on the list at the time was later removed. Keep smiling


Hi BBK,boy oh boy that is to long...I wish you all the best and good luck...


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Starbreeze for your reply. I hope your visa will be granted soon and you don't have to wait this long ( over 25 months) as it is for us. It is so hard.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

krissaid said:


> Thanks Starbreeze for your reply. I hope your visa will be granted soon and you don't have to wait this long ( over 25 months) as it is for us. It is so hard.


All the best krissaid and I hope you will get your visa soon....All the best...Cheeers....


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

hi all 

its good to know that there are people waiting as long as me. i thought i was the only one 

i have been waiting since 10/10/2011 till now, i have went through three case officers in that time lol and a senior migration officer too.

hope everyone will get their visas soon


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

welcome you to this thread of longest waiting members if this forum. I am sure you need support. Where have you applied and for what kind of visa? Do you have any idea why you are waiting this long?


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

thank you kris

they never stated why whenever i had asked them they always reply with the same email stating waiting time is 5-12 months lol

i had previously applied for a prospective marriage before i changed it to partner marriage in april this year 
application is currently in berlin 

cheers


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, jonercaro. Damn, that is very long. I added you to the list which is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunnysmile

I hope this list doest get any biggers its big enough now


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: daddymac reached 17 months.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: krissaid reached 26 months of waiting for her partners visa.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I am slowly going mad. I wish DIBP, or whatever their new name is, would keep in mind our painfully long waiting as you do sunnysmile. What on earth is taking this long?! I just want an answer and stop being in this limbo land forever! Hope all of you on this thread keep well and have the stamina required to wait this out. Take care.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone

i just joined this forum

i did apply for my SC100 on 1Nov 2012 at Australian embassy B.angkok
i did receive my acknowledgement letter on 5 Nov include my case officer name and the request for medical.all done at the same day.
on 11 Feb 2013 after couple times of phone conversation with my case an email from my case officer came through ( your application has been sent to your origin country Iran.
on mid March 2013 i did contact with Australian embassy in Tehran to confirm that my application has been received by them or no. they did confirm after i did send my email.
nothing happened till 11Aug . no contact no email.... 
11Aug i did contact with embassy regards my application status. i did recieve an email from my Case officer

*Please be advised that Mr...... application is in the queue to be finalised.Please be informed that once the final decision on Mr......... file will be made, you will be notified of the outcome by email.*

its more than a year now and 
I am not sure how long this final decision will take.
after 8.5 years living in Australia and 7 years living with my wife i cant do nothing except WAITING.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

i did join your guys now


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Lodged my application on 1NOV2012, Australian Embassy Bangkok.
received CO name and contact details and medical test request on 5 Nov all done at the same day.
after couple times of phone conversation with my CO . they sent my application to my Origin country Iran. on 11 Feb2013.
no any news till 11 Aug. i did sent an email to Australian embassy in Tehran 
Replay from my CO
Please be advised that your application is in the queue to be finalised.Please be informed that once the final decision on your file will be made, you will be notified of the outcome by email.

nothing happened till now.
after 8,5 years living in Australia and 7 years living with my wife i cant do nothing except WAITING AND ......
my CO didn't ask any further document or etc....
i really understand your guys forestation.
hope everyone get their visa SOON.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, mason. My deep condolences for entering this list.


----------



## goldfish (Oct 5, 2013)

"after 8,5 years living in Australia and 7 years living with my wife i cant do nothing except WAITING AND "

Hi Mason , Please explain , i do not quite understand .


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

goldfish said:


> "after 8,5 years living in Australia and 7 years living with my wife i cant do nothing except WAITING AND "
> 
> Hi Mason , Please explain , i do not quite understand .


 Hi mate

I've been living in Australia from 2004-2012 with WHV. I have did my best to lodge my application onshore because of my condition (it's long y)
I have been married scenc 2006 with my Australian wife. 
I was On bridging visa for more than 3 years to wave my no further stay condition . Finally they said cause of NONE FURTHER STAY CONDITION on my WHV visa I can't lodge my application onshore .


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Guys

Dose anyone ever had the same kind of email from The CO like mine ? (Please be advised that your application is in the queue to be finalised.Please be informed that once the final decision on your file will be made, you will be notified of the outcome by email.)
And if yes do your guys know how long this FINAL DECISION QUEUE will take ?

Thanks


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

That email looks promising but ... you never know until you actually get your visa. That queue could last weeks or months as well.


----------



## goldfish (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Mason , your guess is as good as mine , we get the same answers too , "when this matter is finalized we will notify you" ," meanwhile if there are any changes in your application , please let us know ASAP" , meaning that if you are fed up with waiting and like to withdraw your application we will do it for you in no time , shameful .


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated. kangaro reached 22 months of waiting.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope ma Co remember like u that I'm on 22nd month and endless waiting,


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: nadam reached 17 months of waiting.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: member jonercaro reached 25 months of waiting.


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Updated: member jonercaro reached 25 months of waiting.


the wait is over visa was granted today 11/11 so happy it is a wonderful one year anniversary gift


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

jonercaro said:


> the wait is over visa was granted today 11/11 so happy it is a wonderful one year anniversary gift


Congrats. Wow so long.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

jonercaro said:


> the wait is over visa was granted today 11/11 so happy it is a wonderful one year anniversary gift


Congratulations! Fantastic news after such a long wait. Happy for you.


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations jonercaro.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations, jonercaro!

Sunnysmile, you might as well add me to this list.. 17 months of waiting.
Glad there are others out there who understand how awful this wait is, to commiserate with, but sad that lists such as these exist at all! 
It's my daughter's 3rd birthday this weekend and so far her dad has missed every one of them. I'm flying over there next month, but can't afford to take her with me. Pretty down about the whole situation today! Ah well, life goes on.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, sherohara. What is the exact date of your application? Yes, it is sad that this list even exist but when there still exist people who wait very long it is good to show publicly what *real* DIBP processing times are and through what some honest applicants go through.


----------



## kaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats Jonercaro


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

22 June 2012, sunnysmile


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

When you read the immigration reports you see how they do it to meet this years targets (That is what they care about)
They have only so many places and they need to process applications within a set standard AVERAGE time. Therefore as I see it they fast track a few lucky applicants so they can meet their AVERAGE processing time and leave many more applications in limbo to meet their target approvals. Make the process too long and hard and maybe they will withdraw, go elsewhere, die of old age.... something.

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/reports/annual/2012-13/pdf/report-on-performance.pdf

" Deliverable: Deliver the Migration Program within government targets whilst 
maintaining program integrity.
Result: In 2012-13, 190 000 permanent visas were granted against a total planning level of 190 000 places, the closest to target on record, demonstrating strong program management, program delivery and integrity.
Deliverable: Process visa applications within service standards and according to applicable priority processing directions.
Result: For permanent visa applications processed in 2012-13, 74.7 per cent were finalised within service standards. Of these, 78.6 per cent of skilled migration visa applications and 72.7 per cent of family migration visa applications were finalised within service standards. For temporary entrants, 88.6 per cent of visa applications were finalised within service standards." 

The great thing for the department is with statistics it only takes a few rapid approvals to keep within the statistical "goals" for service standards and they can still keep to their goal "approval numbers."

(I often wondered why some applications could be processed in a week or less, for no apparently good reason) I suspect it is for stats.

Call me cynical if you like.....

Kttykat


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

You are right, kttykat. It is so easy for them to present our very long waiting in much brighter way. For example, just add to my almost 17 months of waiting someone with one month speed grant and voila, you have: 17+1= 18/2 = 9 months average processing time.


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

kaga said:


> Congrats Jonercaro


thank you hope you get yours soon all the best


----------



## jonercaro (Oct 20, 2013)

JandJ said:


> Congrats. Wow so long.


thank you waited so long for this finally it had arrived


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: member zgzg reached 16 months.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Gents

Now that we are waiting for more than a year for our 309/100 we have to compete another Medical test and Police Clearance?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mason - your CO will ask you for them if they need them again.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

mason said:


> Gents
> 
> Now that we are waiting for more than a year for our 309/100 we have to compete another Medical test and Police Clearance?


CO can extend medicals for some time - in my case medical is valid till April 2014. (1 year and 8 months). I already made another police check as CO suggested and I am sure you should too.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: I reached 17 months.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: member sherohara reached 17 months!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi guys, Finally we got our visa!!!!!!!! Close to 27 months, but my fiancée got his PMV today. Can't believe it. Checked on the grant letter a few times. It is there . Funny how quickly you forget the bad times during waiting! Good luck for all of you still waiting. You will be next. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yessssss!! This is one of the biggest and greatest news I have heard the last couple of months. 26 months!! Christmas surely came to you earlier this year.  I am really happy for you, krissaid. Please, if you find some free time, write us a short story about your case, struggle, all you tried and so.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 1, 2013)

krissaid said:


> Hi guys, Finally we got our visa!!!!!!!! Close to 27 months, but my fiancée got his PMV today. Can't believe it. Checked on the grant letter a few times. It is there . Funny how quickly you forget the bad times during waiting! Good luck for all of you still waiting. You will be next. Thanks for all your support.


Congrats!!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

That is fantastic congrats krissaid a hell long wait but success in the end. When does he arrive? I think I read the grant letter 20 times lol


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. We are in the process of organising his flight, hope he can be here in 2-3 weeks.

To answer you question sunnysmile, our story briefly. We met first in 1989, and been in a relationship for 3 years, but things were even harder then and we were too young to fight the system without resources . We met again in 3 and a half years ago and applied for PMV in September 2011. I think the reason for our long wait was the security check, as my fiancée is a Palestinian refugee under de UN convention, and has been resident in Germany since the mid 90'. Everything went smoothly until June 2012, no problems with the assessment of our relationship or his health. His police checks from all the countries he ever lived were clear. So ASIO was sitting on our case since June 2012. Whenever I politely asked the CO ( we had 4 of them during our wait) about our case, they just said it is the " outside agency" who has not cleared him. They periodically asked the same info over again, what he did in 1988 while he still lived in Lebanon, and his travel and work history . I went with him personally to the embassy in Berlin in April to talk to the CO, who met us. I have written three times to IGIS every 6 months, who sent the same emails with only the dates changed. In September they asked him to redo his medicals and wanted again lots of info that we have given then before, none of the info requested was about our relationship. And then today the grant letter. 
Wish you all the best, and hope that soon all of you will receive your grant letter.

I have read posts every day on this forum for almost a year and a half, became a sort of a habit. Now I have to wean myself off it!

Thank you again for your support.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Krissaid, what wonderful news for a fellow Palestinian! Wishing you all the very best with the start of your life together in Australia!  xx


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: member mason reached 13 months.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Thanks for your replies. We are in the process of organising his flight, hope he can be here in 2-3 weeks. To answer you question sunnysmile, our story briefly. We met first in 1989, and been in a relationship for 3 years, but things were even harder then and we were too young to fight the system without resources . We met again in 3 and a half years ago and applied for PMV in September 2011. I think the reason for our long wait was the security check, as my fiancée is a Palestinian refugee under de UN convention, and has been resident in Germany since the mid 90'. Everything went smoothly until June 2012, no problems with the assessment of our relationship or his health. His police checks from all the countries he ever lived were clear. So ASIO was sitting on our case since June 2012. Whenever I politely asked the CO ( we had 4 of them during our wait) about our case, they just said it is the " outside agency" who has not cleared him. They periodically asked the same info over again, what he did in 1988 while he still lived in Lebanon, and his travel and work history . I went with him personally to the embassy in Berlin in April to talk to the CO, who met us. I have written three times to IGIS every 6 months, who sent the same emails with only the dates changed. In September they asked him to redo his medicals and wanted again lots of info that we have given then before, none of the info requested was about our relationship. And then today the grant letter. Wish you all the best, and hope that soon all of you will receive your grant letter. I have read posts every day on this forum for almost a year and a half, became a sort of a habit. Now I have to wean myself off it! Thank you again for your support.


Congrats!!! U made my eyes full of tear, I feel like I got my grant letter! I was reading u all the time I'm 23 month and same ASIO waiting, 
Wish u and ur fiancé all the best!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Congrats!!! U made my eyes full of tear, I feel like I got my grant letter! I was reading u all the time I'm 23 month and same ASIO waiting, Wish u and ur fiancé all the best!


Dear Kangaroo, 
Thank you for your message, I appreciate it. 
I read your posts too and I know how hard this process is. I am sure you will be the next one to receive your grant letter, after such a long wait. Hang in there, even if it feels that will never happen. Our case was complicated because my fiancée does not have a citizenship, your case must be less complicated. Wish you all the best and soon you will be in Australia too, with your loved one.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: kangaro reached *23* months.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: nadam reached 18 months.


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

jonercaro said:


> hi all its good to know that there are people waiting as long as me. i thought i was the only one i have been waiting since 10/10/2011 till now, i have went through three case officers in that time lol and a senior migration officer too. hope everyone will get their visas soon


 hello just curious if you know of any reason why you hve been waiting for long? I have just applied for an offshore 309/100 visa defacto, i have overstayed my tourist visa im worried if this is gonna be a reason for me to have to wait longer than the 8-12month processing time? Thanks all


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

What happened when they discovered ur overstay? Were u deported or banned for 3 years? If so is that period up?


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> What happened when they discovered ur overstay? Were u deported or banned for 3 years? If so is that period up?


 No, i wasnt deported as i got a bridging E i told them i have intention of going back as i showed them my ticket & requested for a bridging visa which they granted. I left on the day of the bridging visa & as soon as i arrived Philippines my solicitor lodged my 309/100. As i was leaving australia i just showed them my bridging e & no fuss or drama they were very nice & told me that i would be banned for 3years but depending on the visa that could be waived.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes u can legally apply for partner type visas I believe even if u have a 3 year ban though they may take ur immigration history into consideration. Philippines is not normally a long wait. Around 6 months but I have heard they are taking longer nowadays. There are several good threads in here started by Philippines who are probably better qualified than me to answer ur questions and if u read them u will probably find ur answer there already. Good luck hope it goes well for u


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

16-22months is for onshore applications they take much longer


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Yes u can legally apply for partner type visas I believe even if u have a 3 year ban though they may take ur immigration history into consideration. Philippines is not normally a long wait. Around 6 months but I have heard they are taking longer nowadays. There are several good threads in here started by Philippines who are probably better qualified than me to answer ur questions and if u read them u will probably find ur answer there already. Good luck hope it goes well for u


 thank you so much. I am new here & dont know if should start a new thread perhaps with a heading " overstayed tourist visa now applying for 309/100" & how do i start a thread thanks so much, will get there


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: member zgzg reached 17 months of waiting.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: I reached 18 months of waiting.

Dear Australia, 

thank you for giving me this opportunity to feel miserable and poor. Words can not express how blue I feel. And thank you for being such a "kind" country and giving me a "fair and equal process", "approaching every email personally" (not using those prewritten, copy&paste answers), thank you for "calling us home" and "expressing your regrets" that the processing time has tripled from the initial processing time you have told us it would be and thank you for this experience of watching how people (who applied at the same time as us) have almost 1 year of work experience in Australia while we are still sitting here refreshing email page. I know that you have a "master plan" and you are doing this for a purpose. Thank you for my Australian wife and Australian daughter ( we live together almost 8 years as a family) and this opportunity to feel how onshore processing time looks like. I am really thankful for that. Who wouldn't want to come to you after such a beautiful, gentle and intimate approach to your applicant.

Kind regards

Notsosunnysmile


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I really feel for you sunnysmile. Every time I see you post, I hope that you are posting to say that your visa has been granted. Inshallah it will be granted soon


----------



## nadam (Jan 8, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Updated: I reached 18 months of waiting.
> 
> Dear Australia,
> 
> ...


What are you talking about, mate? We're the "lucky country", always giving etc


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: sherohara reached 18 months.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> Updated: sherohara reached 18 months.


Actually, our wait is now over, visa was approved 3 weeks ago, just before I left to fly to Ethiopia for a quick visit! My fiancé was able to return with me and we arrived in Australia last week 

I really hope your visa is granted soon sunnysmile, 18 months is too long to wait


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

sherohara said:


> Actually, our wait is now over, visa was approved 3 weeks ago, just before I left to fly to Ethiopia for a quick visit! My fiancé was able to return with me and we arrived in Australia last week
> 
> I really hope your visa is granted soon sunnysmile, 18 months is too long to wait


Congratulations, sherohara. Thanks for hoping but I feel that I am going to wait very, very long time. I lost all my hopes and any will to even go there.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I am in contact with another member who applied in Vienna (kikstaa) about the same time when I applied (in June 2012.) so I added him to the list. I don't know all the details but who cares about few days when you have been waiting 18 months!


----------



## nadam (Jan 8, 2013)

Have some hope, sunnysmile and others. My wife's clearance finally came through today. There is an end to all this


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats Nadam. Hope this new year brings a flood of approvals.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, nadam. Did they send you an email informing you about it?

You are hopefully reaching the end of this nightmare. As "pehist" as I am, I don't rise any hopes - I have a feeling I will not get anything until I break a record of waiting.


----------



## hopedieslast (Jan 3, 2014)

sunnysmile said:


> Thank you, nadam. Did they send you an email informing you about it?
> 
> You are hopefully reaching the end of this nightmare. As "pehist" as I am, I don't rise any hopes - I have a feeling I will not get anything until I break a record of waiting.


Don't lose hope sunnysmile. When you least expect the email, you'll get it. Keep your head up, don't let the waiting depress you. Don't take me wrong because i just registrated. One of the forum members who are waiting the visa approval are my parents, and we are depressed and stresses too, but we always find a brighter side to all of this ... "valjda nema mnogo gramatickih gresaka .. haha"


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Cant Believe i have been Removed from this list


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

maybe its a good sign


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

mason said:


> Cant Believe i have been Removed from this list


Sorry, mate. It seems I messed something. It is fixed now.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Sorry, mate. It seems I messed something. It is fixed now.


Thanks mate, Im sure you will be the next one to receive visa grant email.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, mate. I really hope that is going to happen.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: kangaro reached *24 months*. Last time she visited forum was before more than a month and I really hope the reason is visa grant.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi sunny still no grant yet my 4th Co asked yesterday in form 80 miss some info after 2 yers of processing , so I sent her today hope she will finalize it soon, finger cross!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed, kangaroo. My CO asked for some little info too so maybe we might hear some good news soon.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh that is good indicates I hope the binging of the year will be the end of our process to hear good news! Not only my finger my toes too cross lol


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Fingers crossed, kangaroo. My CO asked for some little info too so maybe we might hear some good news soon.


Good sign Mate, hopefully its coming soon.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Folks,
just got an email Reply from my CO supervisor that my CO will organise an phone interview over the next a few days. i don t know what will happen...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> just got an email Reply from my CO supervisor that my CO will organise an phone interview over the next a few days. i don t know what will happen...


They will ask you alot of questions! Mainly about the sponsor


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> just got an email Reply from my CO supervisor that my CO will organise an phone interview over the next a few days. i don t know what will happen...


Well, at least it moves. Who knows, maybe it brings some good news afterwards.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Just updated: *zgzg* reached 18 months of waiting.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: I and kikstaa reached *19 months*.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


Congratulations sunnysmile!! Finally you have won this battle. I hope you a wonderful life with your partner.
So happy for you and you definitely deserve this happiness.

I have been a silent reader of this thread. It scares me to death thinking about how long the Australian Immigration can make applicants wait for a visa. 
Specially being from a High Risk country I am really stressed and depressed wondering when I'll get to see my husband. 
Even though its only been 6 months. I have submitted a decision ready file with medicals and PCC and since the date I was requested for medicals I have not heard from the AHC New Delhi.

It'll be 6 months since the Date of Application for me tomorrow and I don't even have a Case Officer. At the time when I applied for the Offshore 309/100 the processing time period was 7-8 months and still applicants are getting approved within this time frame.

God only knows whats going to happen to my file.

Anyways!! Back to the happy news , congratulations once again.
Have a good one!

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, Becky26. Don't worry too much. As you can see, only a few of them are that "happy" to wait that long.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


OMG!!! Big huge Congratulations . I have been waiting for this post that you have finally got your visa 

Enjoy your new life in Australia


----------



## Kah86k (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations! It's always good to get some good news. I have been procrastinating about even filing. My husband is an Australian citizen, he lived here in the US for 47 years--has 2 US citizen children, and I am a citizen. He had the same job for 30 years, paid taxes owned a home. Anyway his deportation is a long story and now we have to start the process of moving.
S


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa.


Congratulations. We are at 2 months. So I cannot imagine how hard it must have been to wait that long. Does it give you a deadline for entering Oz or can you do it whenever you like?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

All visa grants have an initial entry date - a date by which you must enter the country for the first time. I'm sure sunnysmile knows EXACTLY what that date is! lol


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> All visa grants have an initial entry date - a date by which you must enter the country for the first time. I'm sure sunnysmile knows EXACTLY what that date is! lol


I bet he does


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Initial entry date is 16.04.2014.


----------



## ilalang (Sep 5, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


congratulations sunnysmile!


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


Congrats sunnysmile.... I'm happy for you same as I got it.... Have nice life with your family in AU..


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Tears running diwn my face I don't know why when I don't even know u sunny smile but I felt ur pain and I'm so so happy for u!


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations Sunnysmile, this is very exciting news, I think many people on this forum have been waiting to hear your good news....may happiness be with you and your family always


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope nobody will be on list soon....


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart and if you keep this way I will start to cry. 

@zgzg mate, this list is getting shorter and shorter and the next time I edit it I hope you will be the one I'll delete, with joy.


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulation sunny smile..


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


WOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
what did i said last the week before!! Finally you got it mate. 
I'm really happy for you Mate and wish you the best from my heart.


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Initial entry date is 16.04.2014.


Does that mean you cannot enter before this date or you must enter by this date? Sorry if being silly.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

JandJ said:


> Does that mean you cannot enter before this date or you must enter by this date? Sorry if being silly.


The initial entry date is the date by which you *must* enter Australia to validate the visa.


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> The initial entry date is the date by which you *must* enter Australia to validate the visa.


Thought that's what it was. But wanted to check. So I guess if you have your bags packed you could arrive the day after it's granted - very cool.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Our PMV was granted January 3. I flew to Aus January 6.  No time like the present, eh mate?


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Yesssssss! So so happy for you Sunnysmile. You don't have to worry about visas anymore. Life must feel much better. I have been holidaying in the Tasmanian wilderness and there is poor reception , otherwise I would have seen your post earlier. Have a wonderful life with your family in Australia.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

JandJ said:


> Thought that's what it was. But wanted to check. So I guess if you have your bags packed you could arrive the day after it's granted - very cool.


Bags are there but not packed yet. Because I set myself for a longer waiting ride - now it seems it came too fast and cought me unprepared.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

krissaid said:


> Yesssssss! So so happy for you Sunnysmile. You don't have to worry about visas anymore. Life must feel much better. I have been holidaying in the Tasmanian wilderness and there is poor reception , otherwise I would have seen your post earlier. Have a wonderful life with your family in Australia.


Thank you, krissaid. Yes, it does feel much better, indeed, and my blood pressure is not 170/110 any more.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Bags are there but not packed yet. Because I set myself for a longer waiting ride - now it seems it came too fast and cought me unprepared.


I know that feeling! I was expecting atleast another month lol not that I am complaining at all...

When do you get to Australia?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Sometime in March, if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone 
My CO set the date for a phone interview on 28 Jan.
My Police Clearance from Aus ,and my country plus my medical test passed the 15 month I'm just worry if they ask for re do all of them again. It's take so much time as I'm living in the third party country. OMG I can't wait anymore. 
Any advise about interview and police clearance ????


----------



## moonlight (Oct 1, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I have received the grant letter: *PARTNER (Subclass 100) visa*.


Congratulation!!!

I am so happy for you!


----------



## rahul85 (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations dear.. i wish i get my good news soon for 309 offshore


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, Moonlight and rahul85. I hope you will get some good news, as well.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

mason said:


> Hi Everyone
> My CO set the date for a phone interview on 28 Jan.
> My Police Clearance from Aus ,and my country plus my medical test passed the 15 month I'm just worry if they ask for re do all of them again. It's take so much time as I'm living in the third party country. OMG I can't wait anymore.
> Any advise about interview and police clearance ????


Mate, sorry for late reply. I can not tell you something valuable about interview because I have never had one. Just be calm and honest and there shouldn't be reasons to worry about. If your police check expired, you should redo it because you can not activate your visa without valid medical and police clearance. Your interview is a good opportunity to ask them about it.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> Mate, sorry for late reply. I can not tell you something valuable about interview because I have never had one. Just be calm and honest and there shouldn't be reasons to worry about. If your police check expired, you should redo it because you can not activate your visa without valid medical and police clearance. Your interview is a good opportunity to ask them about it.


Thanks a lot for the reply . 
This forum without you will die. My wife said the same things and she feels that everything's will be OK. I did apply for the police clearance from my Origen country which will arrive to bangkok by end of the week. But to get a police clearance from Bangkok is so complicated after strik , this people strik cause the major office shotdown in Bangkok such as the Royal Police till fourther notice.hopefully they don't request police clearance from Thailand. 
Best wiches for you sunny smile.
Ta


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Folks

Miley interview will start in less than 40 minutes. God help me . Hope everything's goes well. 

Ta


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mason said:


> Folks
> 
> Miley interview will start in less than 40 minutes. God help me . Hope everything's goes well.
> 
> Ta


Good luck . Relax if you can. It is just about your relationship and partner. I am sure you will do fine .


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

mason said:


> Folks
> 
> Miley interview will start in less than 40 minutes. God help me . Hope everything's goes well.
> 
> Ta


Just be honest - it's not a test


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

mason said:


> Folks
> 
> Miley interview will start in less than 40 minutes. God help me . Hope everything's goes well.
> 
> Ta


I hope everything was well mason.... Please inform us....


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

OMG guys
Had a worst day in my life. I couldn't believe that some one report to Immigration about my Xgirlfreind that I had in one stage. 
Like they new every things with the detail. This was shocking interview. My wife just said that if it was she didn't know about it.
I don't know what will happen . 
They did ask my wife to send them all our photos from the day one.
I just keep smoking . 
One mistake in my life going to ruined 8 years of my marriage life and my family.
My wife is the biggest hero for me.

Pray for me guys


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Mason mate, don't worry about it. There is always bad people. The most important thing is that you and your wife are together in strong position. They will check probably what you said them, but your life now is with your wife ind Yours familly.
Nothing can change it. Be cool... Hope everything will be ok...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is their job to investigate whatever people tell them. Some people will make a fake claim to DIBP, so it is their job to get to the bottom of it.

When you mention the xgirlfriend, was that long time ago before you marriage (like 8 year or whatever ago?). If so then that is not uncommon. My fiance got asked about my ex


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> It is their job to investigate whatever people tell them. Some people will make a fake claim to DIBP, so it is their job to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> When you mention the xgirlfriend, was that long time ago before you marriage (like 8 year or whatever ago?). If so then that is not uncommon. My fiance got asked about my ex


 No Mish

This back to 3 years ago when I done mistake to had a short relashionship with a girl . I don't know how they got this information , but my wife stood up for me. I told them that was in a short period and I totally accepted my mistake. They said May this cause problem on my application result. I don't know what will happen. Just keep asking myself who done this report. My wife knew all the story she did forgive me but this case is on my shoulder and it's killing me. 
My wife and I have a long relationship together it's over 8 years . I did live in Australia for 7 years and now with one stupidity my whole life and my family are in the risk. 
God please help me to get over this. My wife keep telling me everything's will be Ok but the way they interview me for couple of hours I don't know?!!!
The same time they did interview with my wife and she said that they were OK and they just ask for more photos .... My head is exploding.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I would be looking to ur ex gf who supplied details. Hell has no fury like a woman scorned


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think we all seem to think we have done bad at the interview. Unfortunately, you just have to wait for the result.

As chicken999 said I would be looking at the ex-girlfriend but it could be anyone who knows about the visa process and the ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> I think we all seem to think we have done bad at the interview. Unfortunately, you just have to wait for the result.
> 
> As chicken999 said I would be looking at the ex-girlfriend but it could be anyone who knows about the visa process and the ex-girlfriend.


i have been reading this thread.I m thinking about Mason's interview.

Were Mason told that someone reported his fling/affair to them or did they investigate themselves???

Guys one questions,do they normally have interview of jus the main applicant or both sponsor/applicant?.Thank you


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

It's normally just the applicant if they interview both it's cause they may have concerns but being interviewed is a great way to allay any concerns they may have


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

oh wow.we got an email today.both me and my gf will be interviewed.I don't know why both of us..We have asked for a police check waiver though…I m really worried don't know whats gonna happen


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

@confused2 it depends on where you applied from. They very rarely interview onshore applicants only if they are having serious doubts.

For offshore applications they only tend to interview in high risk countries, especially those of African origin.

I was interviewed by my finace's CO about 5 months after he had his interview and was not notified at all she just rang out of the blue one night ... while I was having a nap!!! Anyway she asked quite a few questions and then asked for photos of us with other people and a new letter from the celebrant and then it was granted 1 week after she rang me and 2 days after she confirmed receipt of the letter.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> @confused2 it depends on where you applied from. They very rarely interview onshore applicants only if they are having serious doubts.
> 
> For offshore applications they only tend to interview in high risk countries, especially those of African origin.
> 
> I was interviewed by my finace's CO about 5 months after he had his interview and was not notified at all she just rang out of the blue one night ... while I was having a nap!!! Anyway she asked quite a few questions and then asked for photos of us with other people and a new letter from the celebrant and then it was granted 1 week after she rang me and 2 days after she confirmed receipt of the letter.


Hi Mish,thats nice to know ur fiancé got the visa.

We applied offshore in China.And yes,my gf is from high risk country.any idea how long it takes for visa grant after the interview?


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> i have been reading this thread.I m thinking about Mason's interview.
> 
> Were Mason told that someone reported his fling/affair to them or did they investigate themselves???
> 
> Guys one questions,do they normally have interview of jus the main applicant or both sponsor/applicant?.Thank you


Yes Mate they said some one reported. 
they did an separate phone interview at the same time with me and my wife.

i don't think my Ex report to IMMI because they didn't know the details of her and while i was in interview they did many online checks to find out about her details.
is should be someone that knew about my story , friends and etc.
its all my own fault and i can't blame anyone for that.

my wife is collecting photos and our flights ticket to email it to them as their requested..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> Hi Mish,thats nice to know ur fiancé got the visa.
> 
> We applied offshore in China.And yes,my gf is from high risk country.any idea how long it takes for visa grant after the interview?


Each embassy is different. Some interview right near the end of the process and others interview near the beginning. In my fiance's case they interviewed him at 4 months and then we had to wait for the security checks to come back. I believe they came back and then they called me and asked me a few questions.

They should be close to the processing times though. We were quoted 9-12 months and a decision was made about 9.5 months.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mason said:


> Yes Mate they said some one reported.
> they did an separate phone interview at the same time with me and my wife.
> 
> i don't think my Ex report to IMMI because they didn't know the details of her and while i was in interview they did many online checks to find out about her details.
> ...


It could be someone that your wife knows (I am presuming she is the sponsor?). However, you could try and figure it out but the person who reported it, is probably not going to come forward to tell you.

But what is done is done and nothing can change that. Did they ask for updated police checks at all?

Hopefully it isn't as bad as what you think it is. Were there other positives of the interview?


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> Each embassy is different. Some interview right near the end of the process and others interview near the beginning. In my fiance's case they interviewed him at 4 months and then we had to wait for the security checks to come back. I believe they came back and then they called me and asked me a few questions.
> 
> They should be close to the processing times though. We were quoted 9-12 months and a decision was made about 9.5 months.


We applied Mid March 2013,10 months now&#8230;we have applied for a police check waiver as we couldn't get it from china but we have submitted her police checks from her home country.

really worried and confused about the waiver and interview.not sure if we gonna get the waiver or not..we emailed CO but she didn't give us any clear response..all she wrote was " we will start processing your waiver In february and also we will arrange an interview for both of you"..!

oh well..;-( any one has experience with pCC waiver?? pls share.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> It could be someone that your wife knows (I am presuming she is the sponsor?). However, you could try and figure it out but the person who reported it, is probably not going to come forward to tell you.
> 
> But what is done is done and nothing can change that. Did they ask for updated police checks at all?
> 
> Hopefully it isn't as bad as what you think it is. Were there other positives of the interview?


thank Mish

i just listened to the interview that my wife had with the CO, she had really nice interview. 
they did ask her about my move out which i never did move out from my house ,more than 10 times and she did say she dose not know anythings about it and i never moved out from the house and we always lived together. CO asked this Q more than 10 times. i couldn't believe they clicked on me for a story that can happen to anyone.
at the end CO just asked her to send the photo ASAP because they want to finalise the application as soon as possible.
i hope they look at our strong relationship,our genuine and long marriage to grant my visa then they make a decision.

my side interview!!!!!
i really don't have clue


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Mish 

they didn't ask for any police clearance update as yet. but i did prepare one from my Origen country and I'm in process to get one from Bangkok hopefully after this strike that is going on for a while, just in case.
NOW after this interview which was big battle for me, i am not sure what will happen but I'm sure that GOOD or BAD news will come soon i can smell it. 
All my hope after god is my Wife.

thanks


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: mason reached 15 months.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

15 months passéd and I'm still in stress after last Tuesday interview. i don't know how long will it take they finalise the application. DO your guys have any idea? 
i did send more photos and documents per our CO request.
Sunnysmile thanks for the update.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

TBH i can't wait to see my family again, wife is working hard just to cover the expenses and I'm sitting here doing nothing. 
its over 15 months that i have been collapsed from a General Operation Manager role in a international company to an unemployed person living in Bangkok and ...
every things are going so bad that i can't even imagine it both emotionally and financially .
I've been fighting for my right for more than 4 years . I've been through all of these Dimia craps. from IMMI- MRT-Minesterial intervention and etc. 
for me looks like its never going to end.......... 
If that wasn't for my wife i never think even a minutes to return to Australia. 
i did spent the best time of my life working hard and done my best for the country, start as a toilet cleaner in 2004 till get to a GM roll in 2011.i done well but at the end ...
the people arriving to Australia by boat getting more respect and favour than me. 
how this work for immigration , a system that dealing with just bulshit paper work.
GUYS i had and i have migration agent from day one. not 1 actual 3 of them . just spent a lot of money and all i got was a wrong information and advise from them.
if you are choosing MA make sure you study their advise prior to making any decision.
out there are a lot of MA that they don't even know the Basics of immigration law.
wish you all the best


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

i never forget the day that i decided to leave the Australia and apply for an Offshore SC100. my CO the one that i had during the ministerial intervention period on our last meeting promise me she will write a letter to the embassy that will give me an priority to lodge my application offshore. when i bought a ticket the day before my departure , the CO was disappeared and they send someone else to deal with me. when i did ask for the support letter the new lady back to me after 5 minutes or so and told me they can't issue any support letter and my CO is on leave.

They are just a big lairs and thats it. all they wanted was i depart from Australia. Unbelievable . Never trust and believe any of immigration staff if they promise a favour.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear mason, I understand your situation and feel sorry that you have to go through this. Sometimes everything seems so dark and depressive but, trust me, it will all vanish when your visa comes, and it will not take too long to happen.


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hang in there Mason.Your visa will come through soon.inshaAllah…..!


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Gents
i just got an email for re do the medical test and police clearance .
lucky i prepared my police clearance just couple days ago.
now heading to the medic test.
i think its a good news that after interview they asked for medical and police clearance. 

Thanks every one for supporting me and giving me the hope


----------



## hopedieslast (Jan 3, 2014)

Mason mate, hope everything goes well ... hang on !


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I'm sure it's good news mason definitely they wouldn't ask u to redo them only to decline u. Also good sign they asked for more photos etc. when they did that to mish she got request for new noimletter then couple days later visa etc. so hang in there I'm sure urs incoming very soon


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I definitely think that's good news, mason. Hang in there!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: kangaro reached 25 months.


----------



## hopedieslast (Jan 3, 2014)

Kangaro hang in there ! Your next in the line ! Don't lose hope.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Good news Mason they asked for medicals and police again. Hopefully a decision not long after they receive them. 

As chicken999 said with mine they asked for photos and then new celebrant letter then after they confirmed receipt of the email we got the grant about 48 hours later. Hang in there ... The end is almost there


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys
I went for medical test and HAP ID number was incorrect 
I did ask the CO to issue another HPA number.
All photos and Police clearance has been submitted . Only medical left.

Ta


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Updated: zgzg reached 19 months.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Gents
I can't believe they didn't even reply to my email regards to the HAP ID number 
This is a third email I'm sending today


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys 
My migration agent creating an HAP number for me to do the medical test, is that a proper way if the HAP number from my CO was incorrect ?
We did sent them an email but they didn't reply as yet. My migration agent advise me that we creat our own medical ID number .
Please advise 
Thanks


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

mason said:


> Guys
> My migration agent creating an HAP number for me to do the medical test, is that a proper way if the HAP number from my CO was incorrect ?
> We did sent them an email but they didn't reply as yet. My migration agent advise me that we creat our own medical ID number .
> Please advise
> Thanks


Hi ,How can you create your own HAP ID.is it possible?sorry i m just curious.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Confused2 said:


> Hi ,How can you create your own HAP ID.is it possible?sorry i m just curious.


It's so easy.
You have to use Emedical from immigration website. It's valid for six months only, with your passport detail and your visa SC it's easy step to do it. I just received an email from immigration that my HAP number is active and working now .

Ta


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey sunnysmile,

Add me in the list as I been waiting over 25 months although I applied onshore partner visa 820/801.

Origin is Pakistan, applied in Jan 2012.

Where is that list by the way?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, mate, but this list is intended just for the applications made offshore and it is on the first page of this thread. My commiserations for 25 months. Probably those famous security checks...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kash, I thought it would be useful for you to see this thread and know that there were indeed others waiting as long as you have due to security checks (Yes, sunny, that's the case for kash, too). I didn't mean Sunny would add you to the list though.  Offshore applications are theoretically supposed to be much faster than onshore, so people in this thread have even more cause for frustration than if they'd applied onshore.


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I understand now, sorry!


----------



## akinawamomo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys,
My fiance and I have been waiting over a year now so feel free to add us to this list .. big sigh.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know what is happening with kangaro. She reached 26 months.


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Send her PM... She need inform us...hope all is ok..


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I done my health check and submit my new police clearance about 3 weeks ago. My CO asked me to submit them ASAP because they want to finalise my application. I didn't hear any things since 
Any idea usually how long it will take they finalise the application once they got everything's they want ?
Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I done my health check and submit my new police clearance about 3 weeks ago. My CO asked me to submit them ASAP because they want to finalise my application. I didn't hear any things since
> Any idea usually how long it will take they finalise the application once they got everything's they want ?
> Thanks


Everyone is different but I heard it is no more than 4 weeks. In my fiancé's case it was less than 48 hours!


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Mish said:


> Everyone is different but I heard it is no more than 4 weeks. In my fiancé's case it was less than 48 hours!


Thanks Mish for quick reply . Hope it comes soon.


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi ppl...

I just received e-mail with confirmation about granted visa for me and my kids... No one is happy as my wife and me.....What a wonderful day.....

I want to thanks all of you here because your posts was big help to pass all this long time waiting a grant for visas..

I wish all the best to all of you and want to all pending visas be finished tomorrow if it's possible...


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

zgzg said:


> Hi ppl...
> 
> I just received e-mail with confirmation about granted visa for me and my kids... No one is happy as my wife and me.....What a wonderful day.....
> 
> ...


Big congrates Zgzg, all the best for you and your family.
All harf times is over now


----------



## zgzg (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks mason..and yes it is over finaly...
hope you will receive yours soon


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Big congrats, zgzg.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

zgzg said:


> Hi ppl...
> 
> I just received e-mail with confirmation about granted visa for me and my kids... No one is happy as my wife and me.....What a wonderful day.....
> 
> ...


Big congrats!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear mates, here is sunnysmile reporting from Melbourne.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Woohoo welcome sunnysmile. So was it worth the wait? Lol


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Mates
Any good news from our list ?
Any visa has been granted ?


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Folks,
Finally I got my grant letter today. 
I wish everyone in this list get their visa soon.
Also big thanks to every one in this forum that support me during this hard time.
Special thanks to sunny smile .
I'm planning back to Sydeny within next couple of weeks.

Once again thanks


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

yaay,so happy for u Mason,congrats!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Very best wishes...Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Enjoy life in Oz. Cheers. 


mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> Finally I got my grant letter today.
> I wish everyone in this list get their visa soon.
> Also big thanks to every one in this forum that support me during this hard time.
> ...


----------



## JandJ (Nov 10, 2013)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> Finally I got my grant letter today.
> I wish everyone in this list get their visa soon.
> Also big thanks to every one in this forum that support me during this hard time.
> ...


Fantastic news.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> Finally I got my grant letter today.
> I wish everyone in this list get their visa soon.
> Also big thanks to every one in this forum that support me during this hard time.
> ...


BIG CONGRATS, Mason! FINALLY! And welcome to Sydney.


----------



## mason (Nov 3, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> BIG CONGRATS, Mason! FINALLY! And welcome to Sydney.


Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Mason, I am very happy for you. Big cheers from Elwood in Melbourne.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mason said:


> Hi Folks,
> Finally I got my grant letter today.
> I wish everyone in this list get their visa soon.
> Also big thanks to every one in this forum that support me during this hard time.
> ...


Woo hoo big congrats!! I know how worried you were after the interview. Enjoy Australia


----------



## stasiya696 (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations Mason. Read all the thread at once, and I know how worried were you. Hope you enjoy your time with your wife, after being apart for so long.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Great news!*

Congratulations Mason... enjoy you life together in Oz. Your success gives encouragement and hope to many of us... Cheers and very best wishes to you and your wife.



mason said:


> Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Who wait more than 2 yrs?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*1 Year Later.........*

Hey All!!

Hope everyone is doing well.
Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa 

Case officer requested for a new Indian PCC, which will be taking a while as I need to get my husband's name on my passport, (Yes!! Indian Passports have "Name of Spouse" column in them)The Passport office issues PCC for immigration purpose and they won't issue me one because I didn't have my husband's name in it.

So had to apply for a re-issue of passport on July 16, 2014 (passport is now stamped cancelled and a new booklet will be issued to the applicant). The office has given an estimated processing time of 25 days in case if police verification needs to be done before the passport is re-issued (this is so stupid as the passport still has 7 years left on it).

Once the passport is re-issued, then I'll be able to apply for the PCC.

No idea how much longer things will take and when I'll be able to get this visa  Been 9 months since husband had to fly back to Australia.

What makes this visa processing literally the most horrifying experience of my life so far, is that no matter how many times I call AHC, every operator gives me a different answer and none of these are of any help. I wish this procedure was a little transparent. The lengthy procedure doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication gives me depression and makes me wonder what the future holds and how long it will be till I am able to live a normal life with my husband again.

Good Luck everyone!! Hope this misery is over soon. Hang in there!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Kangaro,
We waited over 26 months for the PMV, and then the 820 visa was granted on the same day they have received the application . Hard to make sense of all this. Are you still waiting?


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi krissaid
I was following ur post all the time I remember it, but mine taking more than 32 month it's really ridicules, i got no word to explain it, I miss my normal life back. Waiting waiting.... Killing us!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my god , this is terrible. Who is your CO ? What about asking for an appointment and meet face to face!? To find out what is the problem. I have done that I am not sure if made any difference , but if you are desperate maybe would be something to do. Good luck and hang in there .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Officially been waiting for 1 year for the partner (309/100) visa. Can't believe I've wasted 1 whole year of my life just sitting and waiting for this visa
> ...


Aw, Becky.  Maybe asking for new PCCs is a sign of movement with your application? I sure hope so! A year is a long time for a 309 from India.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

kangaro said:


> Hi krissaid
> I was following ur post all the time I remember it, but mine taking more than 32 month it's really ridicules, i got no word to explain it, I miss my normal life back. Waiting waiting.... Killing us!


Oh my goodness. I can't even formulate WORDS for this. 32 months?!?! I think that takes the cake and is the longest I've ever seen... not an award anyone wants.  I'm so sorry, kangaro - I think you've done everything you can do, right? Lodged a complaint, that kind of thing? I'm sure it's probably related to external security checks, but holy hell, 32 months is just an unconscionable amount of time to keep someone waiting.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Aw, Becky.  Maybe asking for new PCCs is a sign of movement with your application? I sure hope so! A year is a long time for a 309 from India.


Thank for a consoling post College Girl!! I really appreciate it.

What is frustrating is that my case officer didn't even bother to look at my PCC properly as "I" had to remind her that it was expiring. Then she requested me for a new one.

It's like they take so much time to PROCESS the applications and yet know nothing about a file. I was even asked to come in for a face to face interview at the AHC and she still didn't even bother to process my file in time or at least let me know well in time so that I could've done all this extra passport processing before time which could've avoided this delay.

Arghhhhhhh..........seemed like she was waiting for some document to expire that way she could linger my case. Especially in India, getting a passport re-issued is not as simple as in Australia. It's like they think they can request any document whenever or what number of time and it will instantly be dropped from the heaven for me. Every document takes a long time if needed from an Indian government department. Only if she would've informed me well in advance.....SO *effing * over it!!!

Let's see what other documents she is going to request from me. Australian Federal Police Check has also expired, the medicals are next to expire on August 4, 2014.

I apologize for such a frustrated post, just needed to vent!! This visa is going to give me high blood pressure and depression 
Thanks once again for your reply 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

kangaro said:


> Hi krissaid
> I was following ur post all the time I remember it, but mine taking more than 32 month it's really ridicules, i got no word to explain it, I miss my normal life back. Waiting waiting.... Killing us!


Don't know why things are taking so looooooooong 
I know it's only been 12 months for me and I'm going crazy, I can't even fathom what you must be going through right now.

Good Luck and hats off to your patience!!! Hope you get your happily ever after soon. Hang in there!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks all
Krissaid my Co is AG right now she is my 3rd co, I did everything the interview day my husband was with me and we asked to do face to face both but they say it's ok on phone no need to come, I really don't know what makes it like this long, I have banned 3 yrs but the immigration told me for 309 visa it does waive. Hope my tunnel will show me a light soon.

Good luck! Beky too


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

kangaro said:


> Thanks all
> Krissaid my Co is AG right now she is my 3rd co, I did everything the interview day my husband was with me and we asked to do face to face both but they say it's ok on phone no need to come, I really don't know what makes it like this long, I have banned 3 yrs but the immigration told me for 309 visa it does waive. Hope my tunnel will show me a light soon.
> 
> Good luck! Beky too


Thank you! 

Don't worry, fruit of patience is the sweetest!!
Hope you get it soon, you deserve it.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

I am gonna reach 12 months in 3 weeks from now. I feel the same way. This is from Moscow. It is literally driving me nuts. my federal aus police check expires tomorrow.. should I request another in anticipation?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

mickspawn said:


> I am gonna reach 12 months in 3 weeks from now. I feel the same way. This is from Moscow. It is literally driving me nuts. my federal aus police check expires tomorrow.. should I request another in anticipation?


Good Luck!! mickspawn.
You should ask your case officer if he/she wants you to get new NPC from the AFP. 
Have you received any updates from your AHC?
Which country have you applied in, if you don't mind 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Asgmam (Apr 13, 2014)

In 2 weeks it will be 12 months. My husband and I are going crazy since we are living apart. I applied through Santiago Office (Chile) and for now, I am just crossing fingers to hear good news soon.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Sanja (Aug 13, 2013)

It was 12 months on the 12 of june and still nothing i applied in Belgrade,Serbia. They are telling me that the mandatory checks can take a while


----------



## AUSUSA8892 (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow 12 months is a really long time!!!  I am hoping mine won't take any longer than 8!! Did you attach everything and give all the evidence?


----------



## Sanja (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah everything has been sent although at first the form they gave us was an old one so we had to re-do it... that wasnt our fault tho.... i cant believe its taking this long tho. Its unbelievable!


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I passed already 14 month in 309 applied from Dubai . 
Still Waiting and no news , 

All documents submitted together


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

mans4 said:


> I passed already 14 month in 309 applied from Dubai .
> Still Waiting and no news ,
> 
> All documents submitted together


Am waiting 20 months @ kenya


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Rexford said:


> Am waiting 20 months @ kenya


Can you share your timeline please


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

mans4 said:


> Can you share your timeline please


I apply 20 November 2012


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Rexford said:


> I apply 20 November 2012


When you CO assigned , and have you requested medical checkup

Whats last response of Consulate


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

mans4 said:


> When you CO assigned , and have you requested medical checkup
> 
> Whats last response of Consulate


My c o tell me lastweek she said she waiting results from checks


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

Rexford said:


> My c o tell me lastweek she said she waiting results from checks


On 12 June senior migration officer email me she said she ask my C O to follow up on some checks which may take few weeks,I email my C O last week for update of my application,she reply me and she waiting results from checks previously requested as well as some additional information from an enternal agencies.once this information is received she will reassess the merit of my application against it and possibly be able to finalize my application.is good news for me?


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

Rexford said:


> On 12 June senior migration officer email me she said she ask my C O to follow up on some checks which may take few weeks,I email my C O last week for update of my application,she reply me and she waiting results from checks previously requested as well as some additional information from an enternal agencies.once this information is received she will reassess the merit of my application against it and possibly be able to finalize my application.is good news for me?


Am waiting 20 months @ Kenya


----------



## cyberslam (Jul 28, 2012)

has anyone here had any experience with adding a subsequent entrant to their provisional 489 visa ? 

timeline?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rexford said:


> Am waiting 20 months @ kenya


My GOD!!!! 20 months 
Have you contacted the AHC where you applied to ask how much longer things will be taking to progress??

Any complications? Or is this the normal wait time for applicants from Ghana?
Hope you get the visa very soon. Good Luck!! man

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> My GOD!!!! 20 months
> Have you contacted the AHC where you applied to ask how much longer things will be taking to progress??
> 
> Any complications? Or is this the normal wait time for applicants from Ghana?
> ...


I don't no


----------



## illegallyblonde (Dec 7, 2012)

Almost 14 months waiting for PMV from Beirut. Called last week and have been told the minimum wait is now 16 months - even though when we applied it was 9 months. The blow out in time is beyond painful.


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

illegallyblonde said:


> Almost 14 months waiting for PMV from Beirut. Called last week and have been told the minimum wait is now 16 months - even though when we applied it was 9 months. The blow out in time is beyond painful.


They are just extending processing time always.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

illegallyblonde said:


> Almost 14 months waiting for PMV from Beirut. Called last week and have been told the minimum wait is now 16 months - even though when we applied it was 9 months. The blow out in time is beyond painful.


Ridiculous!!! that the time frames increase along with the fees. One thing that doesn't change is their horrible working standards that make people lose their mind 

Good Luck!! Hope you get the visa soon!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Holy crap and shit! I just read everyone processing times here and I'm feaky out. Who does immigration think they are ? Putting ppl lives on hold for 32 months . crap man I can imagine what you must gone through . what they just expect people to divorce all the sudden when the visa is taking so long ? Then they're busy talking about divorce rate after keeping couples apart for more 20months . SHIT. Sorry for the language but it just irritates me. By the way has anyone been waiting for up to or more than 12 months in Madrid. Mt hubby applied there .


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

am waiting now 1 year & 2 months , lodged PMV in dubai


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

15 months and counting


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hope your grant will come soon Becky. You have been waiting patiently for so long. It took us nearly 14 months onshore, so we know how you feel. Very good wishes and take care...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dinkum said:


> I really hope your grant will come soon Becky. You have been waiting patiently for so long. It took us nearly 14 months onshore, so we know how you feel. Very good wishes and take care...


Thank You Dinkum for your kind wishes, I'm hoping for the same.
Will update soon, hoping for a miracle this week, it's been too long 
Have a nice week ahead 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

same here waiting now 15 month + 2 days --- good luck for all


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

sudani said:


> same here waiting now 15 month + 2 days --- good luck for all


Good Luck sudani


----------



## iryuasada (Aug 4, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> 15 months and counting


hopefully yours will come very very soon,Becky.

after dinkum, i think you are among the people who waited the longest here w/o a visa.
and dinkum too had gotten her well deserved visa recently!

i just reach my 11th month and already screaming my heads off!!!

i really know how you must have felt at 15th month mark.

hang in there, your pcc is done so its coming soon.


----------



## Mimaylaclark (Jul 20, 2013)

Has anyone been waiting for a PMV from Indonesia?
I'm worried it's going to take so much longer than 12 months!


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I did overstayed,


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

But they say For partner visa applicants the 3 yrs ban will waived


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

*new regulations with partner visa .. Did you know?*

Well rang contact centre to enquiry about my hubby visa and guess what . as of two weeks ago the sponsor can no longer ring on behalf of the aplplicant . Applicants have to do it themselves. Its not written anywhere on the website . that's ridiculous for sure . 
I got the information off the contact centre in London ( hubby applied in Madrid so calls go to London)

Has anyone heard of this ? 
Is this only in London or global ?


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

kangaro said:


> Yes I did overstayed,


Well this explain everything then . did you use a migrant agent or you did your own application?


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have a lawyer, London call center give information only for applicants not for sponsor, my hubby tried several times,


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

edt said:


> well rang contact centre to enquiry about my hubby visa and guess what . As of two weeks ago the sponsor can no longer ring on behalf of the aplplicant . Applicants have to do it themselves. Its not written anywhere on the website . That's ridiculous for sure .
> I got the information off the contact centre in london ( hubby applied in madrid so calls go to london)
> 
> has anyone heard of this ?
> Is this only in london or global ?


Sorry Guys! Repeated Post


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

kangaro said:


> I do have a lawyer, London call center give information only for applicants not for sponsor, my hubby tried several times,


there is a simple form you can fill in to get permission to act on the persons behalf if they are giving you grief. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf

they always as sponsor let me phone. maybe somehow the person you spoke to got pissed off if you were slightly agitated and didn't want to help you. they can help you if they want to, or they can be difficult as in your case.
cheers.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

who's still waiting for the visa and over 18 months of waiting ?


----------



## Jharrison (Dec 15, 2014)

Waiting is waiting for partner visa 309 for over 17+months in Kenya???


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Jharrison, when did your CO sends your application to the security check?


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> who's still waiting for the visa and over 18 months of waiting ?


Yes, 22 months now.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

mickspawn, are your delay because of the security check? when did CO sends your application to ASIO?


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

mushplush said:


> Hubby did 18 months for tax evasion in the USA


That sounds like some complicating merit..


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Today after me and my husband have an rough argument over the phone. He called his CO without me knowing and they both discussed the option of submitting a visitor visa. The CO told him "Even if you apply for it, you'll not going to benefit from it..because it will take the same procedures as the 309/100 and it going to take more time." My partner told him is it possible that we might exceed the 20 months waiting mark!! ?? He told him he'll never know, maybe yes maybe no! The CO mentioned that currently we are the oldest application in Cairo and he want ASAP to finalize our application, he told him he'll call him immediately after getting the security check back, so he can get rid of our application! 

R.I.P


----------

